# cold air intake/ super charger



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a 2000 dodge ram 1500 lairmy, 4X4

I orderd a KNN air filter and cold air intake , has enybody instaled one their selv's , and should it help me with my gass bill driving on the beach ?

and my buddy is trying to get me a used supper charger, has enyone had one , and is it for speed or torq



thanks
Matt


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cold air intake is a good move, but the K&N wet filter is not for the beach. The super charger (ie: blower) will not do much for you at low RPM as in beach driving but it will sound really cool on the road when you get it wound up.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown is right on. A SC won't help much at low RPM's because the screws turn faster as the engine RPM's increase. You won't be pushing much boost at low RPM's. The install for the intake is cake if you understand righty tighty left loosey. As for your gas bill, the SC is really going to suck it. Nearly all SC kits require high octane feul (premium or higher) depending on how the engine timing is modified. A friend of mine had a Ford V-10 with a Kenne Bell, and it would flat out smoke 'em, but only to the next gas station.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you really need the the extra power at the expense of making your truck super unreliable?


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Cold air intake is a good move, but the K&N wet filter is not for the beach. The super charger (ie: blower) will not do much for you at low RPM as in beach driving but it will sound really cool on the road when you get it wound up.


yep, I can tell the change, she's got a lil more oomf wen i take off,im holdin off on the supper chargger, my buddy found a 360 in a dodge at the junk yard


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Added one to my GMC Sierra....that, coupled with Borla catback system (air in, air out) gave me slightly better highway mileage, but certainly not 4W on beach driving.....I would not expect a K&N intake alone to enhance mileage on highway or beach. The biggest boost I got was with HP..


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

sometimes adding a sc you need to upgrade injectors , fuel pump some sort of engine management and a tune. depending on how much boost your gonna run you could play with the pulley too. it will give hp and tq. your really not gonna gain gas mileage and with the sc you actually lose some gas mileage but they are fun good luck.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Not sure I agree.... I have a cold Air Intake System on my Durango Hemi, and have not had a problem. I put 40,000 miles on my truck since the installation.. I was concerned about sand getting past the filter, but soon learned that wouldn't be a problem. I see more of a difference on rouad trips, but it has a lot to do with my heavy foot..




stupidjet said:


> do you really need the the extra power at the expense of making your truck super unreliable?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

any kind of Forced Induction will reduce gas milage unless you somehow start driving like grandma and drive in vaccum all the time. also with any kind of FI it would NOT be a good idea to just bolt on a unit. Upgrades in plugs, wires, some head work, injectors, lines, mapping, timing etc and really a whole new ecu is required to make it run smoothly and not prematurely kill your motor and tranny. A supercharger is silly in that you break a belt your done!

as far as a CAI, they will help gas mil as well as a few extra HP, but a standard KN filter for as a direct swap will provide you almost the exact same for a fraction of the price. Most modern vehilcles will draw intake air from a fender anyhow which is as cool of air as you can have unless you run a full cold air like an AEM or INJEN or something with polished aluminum running to your bumper. However, you have to really look at a bunch of them because not all of them are built the same, need mandral bending etc to make sure the extra length of the tube doesn't negate your benefit of cooler air/filter. The other downside for a REAL CAI is that unless you have a bypass you will run the risk of being able to suck water up to your motor if your going through water of any depth.

unless you've already ordered it, esp for most production domestic trucks, a drop in filter replacement will give you almost all the benefit of something like a halfway CAI such as a KN unit. I would not reccommend or even know if AEM, INJEN, SKUNK2, GREDDY or any of the reputable FI company's make a stand alone CAI for them.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply installing a K&N filter will increase HP marginally. It simply allows for more air flow due to a less restrictive filter. Really it's a wash. I use them though because you can clean and reuse and don't have to buy a new one each time.

As for the cold air intake - if you add air, your engine (via the CPU) will add fuel. Therefore, fuel mileage will suffer .......... again minimally.

For basic setups, you won't need to change absolutely anything. No worry about plugs, etc. Your PCU/ECM will adjust your air/fuel ratio to compensate for the small amount of air increase. 

You should notice a little better throttle repsonse and a little more pep to the motor. Nothing dramatic.

The supercharger is a waste on your motor and will probably offer up more problems then it's worth. Quite frankly (and this coming from an 04 Dodge Ram 1500 owner), a properly tuned supercharger setup will likely cost you more then your truck is worth.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Simply installing a K&N filter will increase HP marginally. It simply allows for more air flow due to a less restrictive filter. Really it's a wash. I use them though because you can clean and reuse and don't have to buy a new one each time.
> 
> As for the cold air intake - if you add air, your engine (via the CPU) will add fuel. Therefore, fuel mileage will suffer .......... again minimally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

matt anderson said:


> I have a 2000 dodge ram 1500 lairmy, 4X4
> 
> I orderd a KNN air filter and cold air intake , has enybody instaled one their selv's , and should it help me with my gass bill driving on the beach ?
> 
> ...


Save your money for wide rims and radial tires that have nice smooth tread without big out side corners. The only thing big power will give you on the beach is STUCK.


----------



## seadawg727 (Sep 26, 2008)

Get yourself a prefilter. Mine is by "Outerwears" water and sand/dust proof. I believe my engine runs a little cooler on the beach due to the added air flow.


----------



## matt4270 (Sep 22, 2008)

I put an Airaid CAI on my chevy 8.1/496. It moved the torque curve up twords the midrange, but took away some of the initial "bite" when you first step on the gas. This could be either good or bad, depending on your application and viewpoint. She is now a little less likely to dig a hole in the sand than before, so it works for me!


----------

